# Down and Dirty...the truth about difference



## AVITWeb (Jan 3, 2007)

Ok folks....after searching for a while, I did not come across one particular thread that had this stuff all together, so I am going to try here. If I am in the wrong here, please let me know or move the thread where it needs to go.

I am at my wits end here trying to figure out what I am going to do. I figured it would be easy..just upgrade to HD when my TV gets here and all will be right with the world. Well...after reading here and a number of other forums, I am having mixed feelings about sticking with Dish. I keep reading about "HD-Lite" and "soft, fuzzy" PQ from the HD channels and I am worried. I notice blockiness now from SD dish on almost all channels. Will I be kicking myself if I get HD thru them and all I get is a bigger picture with more blocks, more fuzziness? Kind of defeats the purpose for HD doesn't it?

My only other option at this point is cable. There I might get a better PQ but it will probably cost me more unless I get one of the famed "triple play" packages.

Could you guys "lay it out" for me and help me make the decision?? 
It would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I have a DishNetwork ViP622 and you will not believe how much difference there is in HD over SD. It's like looking through a window.

Some channels are bit starved, but that mostly shows up with fast motion all over thescreen.

Cable is no better and no worse that satellite, everything with cable depends on your local cable co. Dish and Direct are uniform across the country.

My experience with cable is that you must ride them at least once a month to keep their amplifiers tuned up and working properly or you get crap (digitals drop out, analogs fuzzy).

I have had Dish HD for nearly a year now and I find it compelling. I've had zero trouble with my 622 and the programming is widely varied and the picture is WOW!!

People complain about maybe not appreciating 1/2 of the HD channels, but they never conside that they probably watch less than 20% of the SD channels they pay for.


----------



## AVITWeb (Jan 3, 2007)

Jim5506 said:


> I have a DishNetwork ViP622 and you will not believe how much difference there is in HD over SD. It's like looking through a window.
> 
> Some channels are bit starved, but that mostly shows up with fast motion all over thescreen.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim!
If I do it, should I ask them about a Dish 1000? or is the 500 picking up 61.5 enough to add to my existing 500? Would it make anything better, or worse for that matter?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

AVITWeb said:


> If I do it, should I ask them about a Dish 1000? or is the 500 picking up 61.5 enough to add to my existing 500?


The Dish1000 is not an option for your area.


----------



## killzone (Dec 27, 2006)

You just need an additional 500 pointed at 61.5 and you are set.


----------



## AVITWeb (Jan 3, 2007)

killzone said:


> You just need an additional 500 pointed at 61.5 and you are set.


THanks guys....so what you are telling me is....its worth it to stick w/Dish?


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

That is a decision you need to make for yourself, but it is worth it to me.


----------



## AVITWeb (Jan 3, 2007)

lakebum431 said:


> That is a decision you need to make for yourself, but it is worth it to me.


THanks folks!! I think i will give it a shot and have them schedule for after the 1st....Tv should be here by then and I will avoid any hassle with changes to the programming and such....I appreciate....This place is definitely one of the best.


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

AVITWeb said:


> THanks folks!! I think i will give it a shot and have them schedule for after the 1st....Tv should be here by then and I will avoid any hassle with changes to the programming and such....I appreciate....This place is definitely one of the best.


I would definitely have the new TV there when they hook up the dish system, particularly if you are going to use the HDMI connections. Some TVs, particularly VISIO brand have had problems playing nicely with the new receivers using HDMI.


----------

